# no spark.... flywheel????



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

my 8hp (191707) has no spark. i tryed taking the kill wire off and it didn't work, i even grounded the end of the coil wire to the head and had no spark. i put the coil on my 12hp i/c and it started and ran fine. i took the coil off of the 12hp i/c and tryed it on the 8hp and no spark,, what could be the problem,, both motors do not have points, they are both electronic ignition. could the flywheel be the blame, its the only thing left i think. any ideas would help,, thanks


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

yes it could be the problem or a bad connection


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok well i will put a different flywheel on it tomarrow but as far as the conections there is only the wire from the coil and that is ok and i squeezed the end of the coil wire were the plug goes in to make it snug.. so tomarrow i will change out the flywheel and tell you how it goes.. thanks for the replies


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, weak magnets. Or its severly rusted.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

the magnet seems to be good ( put the coil up against it and it pulled it to it) but when i tried taking the flywheel off of my other 8hp and ended up breaking the bolt of inside the flywheel when using the puller,, anyother way to take it off, it seems to be on there quite good.. i had a puller that i used a impact wrench on it and it didn't pull it off so what else could i try to do to take it off cause i dont want to spend over $100 for a flywheel,, thanks for the replies


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

r u still trying to get the flywheel bolt off?? when i have probs, wd40 over nite or some penetrating oil would work. just keep working on it, it'll come sooner or later..


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

no i got the nut off,, i just cant pull it off with the puller and i ended up breaking one of the bolts of that came with the puller inside one of the holes in the top of the flywheel. so i have to find another way to get it off besides a puller but thanks for the reply


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

try another puller, keep constant pressure on it. Let it sit overnite if you have too. give it some good whacks with a plastic mallet or hammer...

...if that don't work...get 2 people. Take 2 large screwdrivers on both sides of the fly, pry up, while doing that, have the other person beat it up.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i got the flywheel off and on my tractor, still no spark ,, wht next. anyway i will tell you the life story off this coil lol,, it was on an 8hp motor (191707) worked good,, put it on another 8hp (190707) and it worked until the other day when it shut off, so i let it sit and the next day it ran for about 5 minutes and stopped, it ran today fine so i wanted to put it back on the other 8hp (191707) and it had no spark so i changed the fly wheel and took it off the 190707 and put it on the 191707 since i knew it was good,, still no spark,, so i even tryed the coil on my 12hp i/c and it ran fine, but the 12hp i/c coil wouldn''t work on the 8hp (191707)  ,, i dunno if i should give up or purchase a new coil,, thanks for the replies


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

it wouldnt be coil if it worked on the 12 hp so it would have to be a connection try on the key switch is it rusty or a safty switch somewhere there has to be a bad connection theres nothing left?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

the engine is just sitting in a tractor with no wires hooked up just the gas line,, i test engines all the time this way,, i had the other 8hp (190707) running this morning with it like this so i dunno whts goin on,, any more ideas would be good,, thanks for the replies


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

man, sounds like it is shorting out sum where. But even then it would't start period...hmmm im just as stumped as you! Something isn't right, try a new one, if it works, must've been the coil and engine didn't like each other anymore, they want a divorce.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i'm gonna check and double check all the connections tomarrow and try it again,, i think that there might be somthing wrong where the coil ground wire attaches to the engine,, i'll check that and see if it works, thanks for the replies


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i removed the wire coming from the coil to the side of the engine and with the sparkplug in one hand and the ground jumper cable in the other i got a shock but still no spark,, o i noticed that the side of that wire(the one coming from the coil) was all chafed off,, should i put some black electrical tape around this ,, would it help,, thanks


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

you should put some tape around it but it wont help i have a briggs 11hp that has no rubber covering the wire you can see the whole thing and it runs great.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya it didn't work, but what about the shock i talked about in the post before,, does this mean that the coil is good and theres somthing i'm missing, also could the tractor be to blame because everytime i had trouble with that coil it was in that tractor, so would it be worth it to put it in my roper and try it, because the coil fired fine in that tractor on the 12hp i/c,, thanks for the replies


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i've tried everything that you guys said and everything i could think of so i think i'm goin to go buy a new coil soon.. thanks anyways for the help


----------



## PAsmitty (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you try a new spark plug?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya i know for sure that the spark plug is good because i tryed it in another engine, thanks for the reply


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i wouldnt buy a new coil your just wasting your money because its not the problem. if you get a shock that means the coil is good did you try sanding the flywheel magnets and coil so it gets better contact? try sanding all ground wires and make them shinny. try new plug, how are you turning over engine do you have it hooked to a battery? key switch? if so clean every conection.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i'll try sanding all of the connections and tell you how it works out,,, thanks for the reply


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i cleaned up everything nice and shinny and still no spark,, any other ideas would be good,, thanks


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

To test the mag.on the flywheel,hold a screwdriver 1" to 1 1/4" from mag.If mag pulls screwdriver to itself,it's ok.Clean mag.and coil good with sandpaper and make sure of air-gap.A dirty magneto system will not form a good enough magnatic feild for a strong spark.

As far as the coil that wont fit,I've took a rat-tail-file to some and made them fit.It doesn't hurt a thing.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i'm gonna try the 12hp i/c coil once more while i clean the 8hp one really good again,, i'll post back what happens,, thanks for the reply


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i put the 8hp coil on the 12hp i/c and got a big shock but never saw a spark,, but i do remember when the 8hp was running with the origional coil that i'm having trouble with but i would get a shock when i touched the engine somtimes,, then one day the engine stopped and i've been havin trouble ever since, so is the coil shorting out somwheres,, it obviously works cause i'm getting a shock but i don't know,, did anybody ever have this happen before of know whats goin on with my coil,, thanks


----------



## mgb (Aug 15, 2006)

Does your engine have a trigger (ignitor) coil on it? That could be the problem.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well the engine does has the electronic ignition conversion done to it if thats what your talking about,,i never herd of a trigger (ignitor) coil, could you or sombody tell me what this is,, thanks for the reply


----------



## mgb (Aug 15, 2006)

I believe it does the same thing as what the points do. The one on my John Deere is mounted to the side of the engine with a wire going to the coil.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

John deere? kohler? this is a briggs.... just has a ignition coil... (unless of course it has points under the flywheel)

If the kill wire is taken off, and the spark plug wire isn't rubbing bare anywhere.... (and the coil is gapped and bolted down tightly) and you still get no spark.... its either weak magnets or the coil... how are you testing for spark again?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

all i do is ground a new spark plug to the head,, the engine does not have points(it did but it had the electronic ignition coversoin done to it along time ago) ,,,but the coil is on my 12hp i/c and its working perfecrtly,, its probably not the magnets, it works on one 8hp but not the 8hp that the coil origionaly came on, i even took the flywheel of the 8hp that the coil was working on and put it on the other 8hp and still no spark, i have the kill wires all off.. maybe the coil does like that engine after they were working together for 25 years lol,, i unno i'll keep messing with it and see what happens,, thanks for the replies


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Suggestion, take the coil off and make sure that the block, where the coil sits is clean of anything. Wire brush and clean until shiney. Probably a dumb question, but are you using the same plug that you started with or have you tried a new one?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm using a new plug, i never tryed making the block where the coil sits shinny,, i'll try that and see wht happens,,, thanks for the reply


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i tryed it and it didn't work,, i put it back on my 12hp and away it went,, anyways im not going to fool with it anymore because i have tried mostly everything,, but anyways thanks for the replies


----------



## superbee (Feb 16, 2006)

One thing, make sure your turning it over fast enough, on the older ones like you have, they will not produce a spark unless they are spinning at least 250 rpm if i remember right. On mine, it would shock me a little if i was holding it but it wouldnt arc onto the metal because i couldnt pull the engine over fast enought if i held onto the wire and pull start at the same time.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Good thouht Superbee. I did not realize that this is a manual start engine. Since it is an 8hp It could have a compression release and you may not be able to pull it over the required 250 to 350 rpm. Are you able to get a snappy pull start or does it seem to have a lot of compression. Again if the combustion chamber is carboned up, a cause of high compression. Don't quit on us now. Bugman, can you tell from the model # if this engine is equipped with a com release? .


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

the engine has electric start,, the engine numbers are: model-191707, type-5627-01, code-79083009 if that helps, i had the engine completly disasembled back in may and put it all back together and it ran fine,, put the coil on the other 8hp (190707) and it ran fine(for awhile) then it lost spark, start the next day and quit,, a week later it ran fine for 3 days and is now on my 12hp i/c running fine,, what is up with this engine not producing spark(191707),, i even have the flywheel off the 190707 on the 191707 and still no spark,,, i wont give up if you guys still have ideas for me lol,,, thanks for the replies


----------



## mgb (Aug 15, 2006)

I realize we have different engines but did you ever look for the ignitor coil? If it's built into the ignition coil and not a seperate part then that obviously isn't the problem. Just wondering.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

the ignition coil and ignitor coil are together because i only see the coil,, theres nothin else there,, thanks for the reply


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The ignition system on these briggs are simple.... just a coil (well after 83) before then it was a coil and point and condensor system..... did you use a oem coil?
and I'm sure this side out is facing out?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

yes, everything is on the right way,, i put it back on the same way it took it off so i know its right for sure, but im still puzzled, thanks for the reply


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i think i might have found the problem,,, would it be the little piece of rubber that keeps the bolt(were the coil wire fastens too)from touching metal (the govnor braket)because that piece of rubber was missing and that why i tihnk i was getting the shock but no spark. could this be the problem?? thanks


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i found out what the problem was,, the wire coming from the coil was grounding out on the govenor plate,, thats for the help thou


----------

